# My music (solo acoustic guitar and a mix of other stuff)



## Dreamwaves (Nov 20, 2013)

Um so I guess it's okay to put up music here. For the time being i lump everything i do under the name Junes Ago. These recordings are horrible, but I have some semi-pro recording gear along with pro tools and in a couple of months I'll have the room to finally begin using it. I'm really excited!

My top goal is to finally record an acoustic instrumental album. I'm gonna call it "dream of love and never wake up". Here's some tracks that will be on that:

https://soundcloud.com/junesago/sets/dream-of-love-and-never-wake

Here's just some other stuff i've done:

Lucaya, You Have To Know, Where You Are


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Dream of Love and Never Wake is absolutely gorgeous. It is like snuggling down into a warm bed on a cold night.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

It's decent.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok, this sounds like a good start. What mics are you going to use? I have quite a bit of experience when it comes to recording (classical guitar) so use two mics; one in front of the sound hole and one near the headstock(!!). If possible, use Neumann condenser mics but they're quite expensive and I have no idea what your budget is. In any case, always use condenser mics because the response is more suitable for guitars.

The pro tools is a must of course. 

Your play needs a bit more polishing although it sounds lovely already. Try to make the trebles more 'legato' (connecting the melody notes). I am not sure what kind of guitar you play but avoid dreadnought models since those are better for strumming and not for finger style. If you want tips on what guitar to use, feel free to send me a message. 

Maybe you can also take a look at this: 
How to Make a Cheap Recording Studio: 6 Steps - wikiHow

Keep it up!


----------



## Dreamwaves (Nov 20, 2013)

All in Twilight said:


> Ok, this sounds like a good start. What mics are you going to use? I have quite a bit of experience when it comes to recording (classical guitar) so use two mics; one in front of the sound hole and one near the headstock(!!). If possible, use Neumann condenser mics but they're quite expensive and I have no idea what your budget is. In any case, always use condenser mics because the response is more suitable for guitars.
> 
> The pro tools is a must of course.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've done a ton of research and was going to pick up some sound engineering books, but if don't want to get so caught up in every last detail that it turns into a stress-fest and I never record, which is what happened last time I tried.

I have dual Peluso condenser mics, I just can't afford Neumann but I after extensive research, lurking recording forums and listening to shootouts, I think I made the best choice for my budget.

Thank you for the technique tips. I've been told one can hear a lot of tension in my playing, and indeed I am very tense and can't relax and let it flow naturally. Do you have any tips for easing tension during recording?

It should be noted that none of my gear was used on any recordings currently on my soundcloud. These were recorded before I had any of that stuff.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Dreamwaves said:


> Yeah I've done a ton of research and was going to pick up some sound engineering books, but if don't want to get so caught up in every last detail that it turns into a stress-fest and I never record, which is what happened last time I tried.
> 
> I have dual Peluso condenser mics, I just can't afford Neumann but I after extensive research, lurking recording forums and listening to shootouts, I think I made the best choice for my budget.
> 
> ...


Hm....there are many tips on how to improve your play right away. What I always do is playing a piece super staccato*, slow and loud and super legato and slow. And with slow I mean SLOW. If I am not technically secure about a phrase, I practice that phrase very slowly (I am assuming your left hand fingering is in order) and slowly speed up after each repeat. I mastered it if I can play it at the intended speed ten times in a row without making a single mistake. I do this because we mostly get nervous (and therefore tensed) when we are not fully in control of what we are doing.

* let's say you have an arpeggio section p i m a m i. Plant the fingers on (E(6th string) G B E(1st) B G string for example ), release and place the finger as fast as you can back on the string you just released. 

When playing staccato and legato, we program our fingers to use as less movement as possible while having the feeling we are glued to the strings. Muscles have memory and therefore it is crucial that we play with perfect movement. If we practice the movements incorrectly, then it is hard to improve later on and we have to discard everything we have learned. Speed is not as important as we think it is, articulation is crucial however. If we are in control of something, then speed will follow naturally when we gain more experience. 

But guitar is not only about technique of course, it's mostly about sound. We tend to forget this sometimes. Try to make each tone as beautiful (full and round) as you can. I play with nails and I also recommend this when playing steel string. Your tone gets a lot thicker and round. 

I can't say much about how you're going to record all this but it sounds like you have done your homework. At first it can be tricky (esp. pro tools can be quite hard to fully master) but you'll get a lot better later on. Maybe you can even make some money out of it in the future, you have knowledge and experience (recording) and people are always willing to pay for that.


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

Very enjoyable. Your guitar work is subtle and understated (IMHO).

The 2nd link is exactly like being in Lucaya! (I assume you are referring to the one in Grand Bahama?)


----------



## Dreamwaves (Nov 20, 2013)

Killbain said:


> Very enjoyable. Your guitar work is subtle and understated (IMHO).
> 
> The 2nd link is exactly like being in Lucaya! (I assume you are referring to the one in Grand Bahama?)


Precisely my friend :wink: I appreciate it!


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome stuff! October the 22nd especially. I'm a big instrumental acoustic guitar buff myself. Learned stuff from Andy Mckee and Craig D'Andrea a while back. This music never gets old.

Also, sweet electronic stuff.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

I like it


----------



## FreedomTickler (Sep 16, 2012)

This is some really awesome stuff! I've only been playing guitar since May, and it's hilarious how god-awful I am. I'm still into just STRUMSTRUMSTRUM like a folk-punk reject. (Fitting, because that's mostly what I listen to.)

This is really really awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

That sounds pretty great, though a little too deep and slow for my taste.


----------



## jackdaw8 (Nov 20, 2013)

I love October the 22nd. I randomly clicked your signature and then closed the forum I'd found it in and luckily found it in search! Phew...

It's very beautiful.  Congratulations!


----------



## peabrane (Nov 1, 2009)

Dream of Love is beautiful!


----------



## gestalt (Feb 15, 2011)

Sounds really nice, I hear a bit of Andy Mckee in the phrasing and that can never be a bad thing


----------

